# Casual Players Wanted!



## jdrakeh (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello! I'd like to run a weekly or bi-weekly game utilizing a rules-light, no-frills, game system such as Legendary Lives, Risus, Questers of the Middle Realms or vs Monsters. Here's the deal. . . 

I work Monday through Friday from Noon until 9PM. This means that hugely elaborate rule sets, novel-like plots, and the like are out of the question (as is gaming on weekdays, obviously). 

I realize that there are a lot of restricitions. The good news is that all of these restrictions favor player-driven, high-action, guilty-pleasure roleplay with an emphasis on adventure, as opposed to plot.

So. . erm. . if that's your thing, feel free to email, post to this thread, or pick up a phone book (if you live in the local area). We'll hammer out a schedule as interested parties contact me.


----------

